# So...who's gonna stick around this summer?



## Greg (Apr 23, 2007)

I always find it interesting who splits in April and then returns sometime in late October. For me, skiing is on the brain in some capacity every single day so yeah, I'll most likely post all summer. Some might be surprised how active a NE skiing forum is during the summer...

You?


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yeah... I post more during the summers. ha


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 23, 2007)

I think you all can guess...


----------



## snoseek (Apr 23, 2007)

my posting will slow down because work gets crazy for a while. i could be wrong because my coworkers probably don't want to here anything about winter in july and people here are about the only ones that share my obsession.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be here, now that I have my colors back to blue.  One more day of green and that would've been it for me until November.


----------



## Zand (Apr 23, 2007)

I won't be here quite as much, but I'll pop in once a day. My focus moves to amusement park forums this time of year lol.


----------



## MikeTrainor (Apr 23, 2007)

I should be around most of the summer. I plan on hiking more so I should at least be in that forum


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2007)

Nah.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2007)

Summer? It is barely Spring! :lol: I will stick around as long as I can keep the there blue


----------



## andyzee (Apr 23, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Summer? It is barely Spring! :lol: I will stick around as long as I can keep the there blue


 

Spring has been canceled this year.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 23, 2007)

I dont post as much, but Ill definately be checking in all the time.


----------



## marcski (Apr 24, 2007)

I will be here...did you change to the spring color...I had to change it right back to winter blue.


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be around all summer


----------



## pepperdawg (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm all for goofing off at work...regardless of the time of year....


----------



## walkerd2 (Apr 24, 2007)

When this semester ends in school, hopefully I'll start hiking again, so I'll probably post more this summer.


----------



## drewfidelic (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm definitely around AZ more during the summer than during the ski season, even in a season like this one where I haven't got much skiing in...
________
Czechoslovakian recipes


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 24, 2007)

As several have mentioned I post more in the off season too. It helps to get through it.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 24, 2007)

Not a much. More time needed to focus on work.  Come Oct and November when the itch comes back. I find the time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be around.  Instead of daydreaming at work I check in with AZ.


----------



## ajl50 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll just move over to the hiking conversation. 
Nothing better than a good summer day hike followed by a good cookout.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be hanging around. Won't be as busy during the summer and need to find things to do on the net to look busy. I'm expecting the "Guess the ski area" thread to pop up in the next few weeks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2007)

I plan on checking in. May even post on the hiking forum, although we won't be doing much with a 9 month old on board.


----------



## Goblin84 (Apr 24, 2007)

i'll be around.  Be posting a lot on the hiking forum and biking one.  plus i am still curious whats going to be happening with ASC (well...former ASC mtns) and improvments at various resorts


----------



## SkiDog (Apr 24, 2007)

pepperdawg said:


> I'm all for goofing off at work...regardless of the time of year....



100% agreed...

I'll be here and will post to anything I feel relevant. 

M


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> I plan on checking in. May even post on the hiking forum, although we won't be doing much with a 9 month old on board.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/411-kelty-kid-carriers.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/411-kelty-kid-carriers.html



Already got one of these. A couple of years ago and used it a lot with my now 3 1/2 yr old. Came with the sun and rain shield though, seems kind of a ripoff that they're separate now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 24, 2007)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/411-kelty-kid-carriers.html





wa-loaf said:


> Already got one of these. A couple of years ago and used it a lot with my now 3 1/2 yr old. Came with the sun and rain shield though, seems kind of a ripoff that they're separate now.



What are the age ranges on those guys?  Our little one is due at the end of July.  I want to get one now but I have a feeling the kid won't be big enough to ride along until next Spring.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 24, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> What are the age ranges on those guys?  Our little one is due at the end of July.  I want to get one now but I have a feeling the kid won't be big enough to ride along until next Spring.



If you scroll down on my link, there's actually a comparison with the Kelty. The deuter has a weight limit of 48 lbs. Basicly once your kid gets good head control (5-6 months) you can start putting them in.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> What are the age ranges on those guys?  Our little one is due at the end of July.  I want to get one now but I have a feeling the kid won't be big enough to ride along until next Spring.



The baby just needs good head control. Each are different. I didn't take my oldest out until about 10 months, but I took my youngest out at about 6 months so yeah, probably next year for you. Your and Brian's summers should fly by.... :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 24, 2007)

on and off....now i'm more on the surfing and sailing forums...


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sure I'll still be checking this forum for interesting posts daily, when bored at work.


----------



## tommy5402 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yup popping in from work for sure :smile:


----------



## Paul (Apr 25, 2007)

Beats working. Probably spend most of my time in Misc. (as usual) Also Cycling, as I should be able to start that earlier, then Hiking as I'm able to progress to that.


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

For anyone that hikes, please try to post in the Hiking forum. I would love to see that forum become as active as this one...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> For anyone that hikes, please try to post in the Hiking forum. I would love to see that forum become as active as this one...


 
Greg,
           I was thinking it might be a good idea to either start a forum or create a sticky in the biking forum that would indicate who rides where. This way people might be able to schedule some rides together.


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Greg,
> I was thinking it might be a good idea to either start a forum or create a sticky in the biking forum that would indicate who rides where. This way people might be able to schedule some rides together.



Feel free to strart such a thread and if it catches on, we can sticky it. Ride trips can also be proposed in T&E...


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't post too much even in winter although I do check the site often. I'll continue to check in especially on the Biking and Hiking forums because I'm very active in those activities April through October. Sorry to say it but road biking has replaced skiing as my number one activity lately.


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 25, 2007)

Greg said:


> Feel free to strart such a thread and if it catches on, we can sticky it. Ride trips can also be proposed in T&E...



I'd definately frequent a biking forum!


----------



## Greg (Apr 25, 2007)

MRGisevil said:


> I'd definately frequent a biking forum!



http://forums.alpinezone.com/northeast-cycling-forum/


----------



## skibum9995 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll be here. The end of ski season means the start of hiking season.


----------



## zook (Apr 25, 2007)

well, count me in  i don't post as much, but I visit the forum regularly


----------



## wintersyndrome (Apr 25, 2007)

I have an AZ RSS feed to my google homepage...top left corner


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 25, 2007)

I post more in the offseason..so I will be around.


----------



## nycskier (Apr 27, 2007)

I just joined because without slopes to ski on I got to get my ski fix online! So you might see me this summer.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 27, 2007)

nycskier said:


> I just joined because without slopes to ski on I got to get my ski fix online! So you might see me this summer.



welcome!


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll check in once in a week or so. Not sitting around as much when the weather warms up. Usually out fishing. But I like to keep my mind on skiing also. Plus I need to get up to 200 posts so I can get those member privleges next season.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll be here as I'm always thinking about skiing...well almost always.


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2008)

2008 Bump. Who's gonna hang around this summer?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

I'm going to be a postwhore all summer long..I'm going to post every chance I get..JEA!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2008)

It is now a habit to open an AZ tab on my browser when I get to work.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

I have my off-season goal of hitting 2500 posts before opening day in the fall! Gotta try and out post whore GSS   (Yeah like thats a possibility  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

I want to get over 4k by Friday..I'm slowly moving up the leaderboard but I don't think I can catch Greg,...over on www.paskiandride.com I'm almost at 19,000 posts since December of 2005...


----------



## MrMagic (May 5, 2008)

wow steeze, 4,000 posts and still nothing good  said. jokeing of course,  i think 10 k is a good goal for you by  next ski season


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> wow steeze, 4,000 posts and still nothing good  said. jokeing of course,  i think 10 k is a good goal for you by  next ski season



I'll probably be bored of this site by then...since it's a bunch of gapers..


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I want to get over 4k by Friday..I'm slowly moving up the leaderboard but I don't think I can catch Greg,...over on www.paskiandride.com I'm almost at 19,000 posts since December of 2005...



Come on now GSS, do the math and that doesn't even work out to 1 post per hour per every day over that entire time.  Weak posting effort


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Come on now GSS, do the math and that doesn't even work out to 1 post per hour per every day over that entire time.  Weak posting effort



Yeah - his posting rate is half of what it was when he first joined. Weak.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2008)

I've had a few hiatuses here or there over the years, even got one of those automatic messages recommending I post one time.  For the most part though, I'm a pretty consistent year round AZ gaper.

Last summer I was more active than I normally am due to snowman.  It was a pretty entertaining and annoying at the same time couple of months. Never knew what obnoixous story he was going to tell about himself would pop up next.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah - his posting rate is half of what it was when he first joined. Weak.



As the saying goes "rehab is for quitters"


----------



## MichaelJ (May 5, 2008)

Got my first hiking trip report of the post-ski-season up, and many more to follow...


----------



## andyzee (May 5, 2008)

Nah


----------



## Jonni (May 5, 2008)

I try to post every once in a while, so I'll probably be lurking around this summer. Work tends to be just as busy in the summer as in the winter so I'm not sure how much I'll be posting, but I do want to get some hiking in this year. Perhaps more than last year but I won't know until the end of the season.


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 5, 2008)

I stick around in the summers.  I like the people here.  It's more than just skiing.


----------



## severine (May 5, 2008)

I know I haven't been here in the past during off season, but I think I'll stick around this summer.  I could use some laughs.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Come on now GSS, do the math and that doesn't even work out to 1 post per hour per every day over that entire time.  Weak posting effort



I know my average is below 20 per day..lol..


----------



## Sparky (May 5, 2008)

I rely on places like this to get through the summer.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 5, 2008)

It's automatic for me. Whenever I sit down at a computer I go straight to SKIADK, then Alpine Zone. I guess I'm addicted to a degree. I'm a little mad at myself for that.


----------



## 2knees (May 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> It's automatic for me. Whenever I sit down at a computer I go straight to SKIADK, then Alpine Zone. I guess I'm addicted to a degree. I'm a little mad at myself for that.



no kidding.  I dont know how many times i'll be driving into work saying,  I'm NOT logging onto alpinezone today.  It usually lasts till about 9:30.

at home, i dont really care cause i just check it as i'm putzing around the house.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> no kidding.  I dont know how many times i'll be driving into work saying,  I'm NOT logging onto alpinezone today.  It usually lasts till about 9:30.
> 
> at home, i dont really care cause i just check it as i'm putzing around the house.



AZ is usually my 2nd or 3rd stop after I turn my computer on and check my e-mail 1st.  Somedays the Mount Snow passholders site gets the 2nd stop, more days though, especially this time of year, AZ gets the immediate post e-mail stop.

I've learned it's just a futile effort for me to resist my AZ addiction


----------



## jack97 (May 5, 2008)

I think Greg has placed subliminal images to reinforce the addiction  :smash:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Somedays the Mount Snow passholders site



That's interesting, does Mount Snow operate the passholders site or is it independent like AZ?


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I think Greg has placed subliminal images to reinforce the addiction  :smash:



Based on that picture, I'd say a road trip to Mammoth is need ASAP!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> I think Greg has placed subliminal images to reinforce the addiction  :smash:



I feel quilty looking at that picture. She looks about 15 or 16.


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That's interesting, does Mount Snow operate the passholders site or is it independent like AZ?



Mount Snow owned and moderated.  Season pass number needed to get approved for access. Very regular postings directly Meri Spicer (Marketing/Communications director and occasional AZ poster as "Mamaspice"), Kelly Pawlak (General Manager of Mount Snow), Dave Moulton (Head of Mountain Ops) and even Luke Stafford (the infamous and often zainey Mount Snow snowreporter).


----------



## jack97 (May 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I feel quilty looking at that picture. She looks about 15 or 16.



Nah, the ski looks new to me.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow owned and moderated.  Season pass number needed to get approved for access. Very regular postings directly Meri Spicer (Marketing/Communications director and occasional AZ poster as "Mamaspice"), Kelly Pawlak (General Manager of Mount Snow), Dave Moulton (Head of Mountain Ops) and even Luke Stafford (the infamous and often zainey Mount Snow snowreporter).



I think that is a very smart idea on Mt. Snows part. Another way to make the passholders feel connected to their mountain. With opening earlier and closing later it seems Mt. Snow is really doing right by their season pass holders.


----------



## jack97 (May 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I feel quilty looking at that picture. She looks about 15 or 16.



Kidding aside, she's Mirjam Jaeger, a winter x gamer. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3215099

She's hawking Dalbello boots as well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

Before I look at porn sites..it
s always www.paskiandride.com alpinezone...and match.com..then some tasteful porno..


----------



## ERJ-145CA (May 5, 2008)

I'll still be here, I'm addicted.  It's just like when I used to be addicted to the forum for the pilot group at my airline. That forum is known as the "crack pipe" or "the pipe" among us, because of its addictive qualities.  But now I'm off that pipe and hooked on this forum.  I guess it's trading one addiction for another


----------



## severine (May 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Before I look at porn sites..it
> s always www.paskiandride.com alpinezone...and match.com..then some tasteful porno..


Gee, I can't imagine why you're not snatched up yet!  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Gee, I can't imagine why you're not snatched up yet!  :lol:




Easy tiger..I'm having my 3rd date in less than 2 weeks in a few days...but I don't put out until the 4th date..yeah baby..


----------



## severine (May 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Easy tiger..I'm having my 3rd date in less than 2 weeks in a few days...but I don't put out until the 4th date..yeah baby..


Eh, who am I to say anything?  You're getting more action than I am right now.


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I feel quilty looking at that picture. She looks about 15 or 16.



Isn't that Mylie Cyrus from that new ski area, Hannah Mountain?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

severine said:


> Eh, who am I to say anything?  You're getting more action than I am right now.



You know we can go on a date sometime...baby..do you like o dance?


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Easy tiger..I'm having my 3rd date in less than 2 weeks in a few days...but I don't put out until the 4th date..yeah baby..



Gonna take her to the local Crackerbarrel? - Dennys? 

She's probably like... "Is he gay - whats he waiting for it's been 3 freakin dates?"

btw... I'm in Philly for the next 2 days !!!! YO ! MAD STEEZ@#


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2008)

dmc said:


> Gonna take her to the local Crackerbarrel? - Dennys?
> 
> She's probably like... "Is he gay - whats he waiting for it's been 3 freakin dates?"
> 
> btw... I'm in Philly for the next 2 days !!!! YO ! MAD STEEZ@#





Crackerbarrel pah-lease..I save that for Valentines day..but I'll let her order anything she wants..as long as we have a coupon..and DMC..post a TR from the city of Brotherly Love..Holla


----------



## mondeo (May 5, 2008)

jack97 said:


> Kidding aside, she's Mirjam Jaeger, a winter x gamer.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/video/videopage?videoId=3215099
> 
> She's hawking Dalbello boots as well.




She could be hawking tele skis, for all I care. Hell, water skis, even. Actually, given that picture, no skis at all! :evil:


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Crackerbarrel pah-lease..I save that for Valentines day.



I have to admit this made me laugh. :lol:


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Crackerbarrel pah-lease..I save that for Valentines day..but I'll let her order anything she wants..as long as we have a coupon..and DMC..post a TR from the city of Brotherly Love..Holla



Hung out in Rittenhouse Square for a while...  Ate a steezy wrap and checked out the freaks..

It's like New York but not really...


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have to admit this made me laugh. :lol:



It's all about the setup with GSS..  He's at the plate - and ready to swing..


----------



## severine (May 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You know we can go on a date sometime...baby..do you like o dance?


I'm not sure I'm ready for such a steezy date.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 6, 2008)

dmc said:


> Hung out in Rittenhouse Square for a while...  Ate a steezy wrap and checked out the freaks..
> 
> It's like New York but not really...




Lots of hot educated professional women in Rittenhouse square.  I used to date a woman who lived on the 17th floor of the Wannemacher building..and there was a pool on the roof-top..not a bad place to live.  There are lots of rats in Rittenhouse square park though...eeek..


----------



## Beetlenut (May 6, 2008)

Sparky said:


> I rely on places like this to get through the summer.


 
Hell, I rely on places like this to get me through the work day! I'll be checking in most work days. Looking forward to some good flame-wars. Why do I get the impression that GSS will some how be involved? Beside the whole post-whore thing of course!:-?


----------



## MrMagic (May 6, 2008)

beetlenut  did  you get to "goo" at all this year?  i hear you know of the hidden bump trails and glades,.......... i expect a tour  next year


----------



## Beetlenut (May 7, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> beetlenut did you get to "goo" at all this year? i hear you know of the hidden bump trails and glades,.......... i expect a tour next year


 
No, I didn't get to ski there because I didn't get my four year old in the ski program before it filled-up. As funny as that sounds, I have looked at their potential woods. A tour should take about 15 minutes, including lift rides! That's why I drive to Sundown!


----------



## kingslug (May 7, 2008)

I'll be here.


----------



## drjeff (May 7, 2008)

mondeo said:


> She could be hawking tele skis, for all I care. Hell, water skis, even. Actually, given that picture, no skis at all! :evil:



Agreed 100%


----------



## Sky (May 8, 2008)

I'll lurk all summer long.

Maybe this year I'll get out on one of TB's Kayak gatherings!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2008)

Only till I hit 4,000 posts..but I'll sign back on around Christmas to see if any mountains are open..I'm shooting for 10 days next season..


----------



## Paul (May 9, 2008)

What the hell...I guess so.


----------



## Lostone (May 9, 2008)

I'll be mostly staying in my corner, but I'll stop by occasionally to say hi, see whats up on other hills and let you know of any news from our side of the hills.  8)


----------



## Skier75 (May 10, 2008)

We'll be around, and when we start hiking (after bug season) We'll post some journeys on the trip report pages.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

We should see activity starting to ramp up here now...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> We should see activity starting to ramp up here now...




It helps when you bump about 10 threads in a row 

-w


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

WJenness said:


> It helps when you bump about 10 threads in a row
> 
> -w



Exactly. You're next.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 4, 2008)

WJenness said:


> It helps when you bump about 10 threads in a row
> 
> -w



beat me to it...wow I'm looking at posting a ton today...mainly after work


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I'll be around.  Instead of daydreaming at work I check in with AZ.



did you even ski this year?   :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 2, 2011)

time to time, but now its more surfing and sup forums....


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> did you even ski this year?   :lol:



According to my signature... not enough.


----------



## tmcc71 (May 2, 2011)

*I'll be here*

i am still skiing until at least next weekend and will have skiing on the brain everyday until Opening day next season.  I had a banner year,  141 days and counting.


----------



## marcski (May 2, 2011)

You guys need to do a lot more than just change the seasons to get rid of me!


----------



## Sparky (May 2, 2011)

tmcc71 said:


> i am still skiing until at least next weekend and will have skiing on the brain everyday until Opening day next season.  I had a banner year,  141 days and counting.




141 days, what are you independently wealthy or just single.


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2011)

tmcc71 said:


> i am still skiing until at least next weekend and will have skiing on the brain everyday until Opening day next season.  I had a banner year,  141 days and counting.



@141 days I would have to agree! Damn, have you realized how drastically tour life is about to change for the next fiver or so months? Don't work too hard:beer:


----------

